
Ask HN: Advice for first-time angel investing - aloukissas
I&#x27;m seriously engaged with a founder and considering participate in his company&#x27;s upcoming angel&#x2F;seed round. Being really new to this (from an angel investor side), what advice would you give?
======
byandyphillips
Same advice as the stock market. Don't put in what you can't lose, hold on to
it as long as possible, and understand all the rules and what you're getting.
Also talk to a lawyer to draw up a contact. Best of luck!

------
drewrv
Treat it as if you're going up to a roulette table in a casino and putting it
all on 3. In other words, don't expect to see this money ever again. You may
get a huge payout but you probably won't.

For the mechanics of the deal, talk to a lawyer not HN.

